# GST registration



## Y0-Y0 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi All.
Is GST registration must to operate UBER?? I have ABN.

Thanks,


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

If you're doing Ubereats alone you don't have to register for GST.

If you're doing any other Uber service you will have to register for GST.


----------



## Y0-Y0 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jordan23 said:


> If you're doing Ubereats alone you don't have to register for GST.
> 
> If you're doing any other Uber service you will have to register for GST.


Thanks


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey Who is John Galt? ... I think this deserves an Andie.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> Hey Who is John Galt? ... I think this deserves an Andie.


Thank you. Hot damn! How did I miss this opportunity until just now?
I think this actually deserves two Andies. But I am jealously guarding the stockpile and will release only under sufferance.
Thanks again for the heads up. And now........
.


----------

